# Dream Theater



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

I am watching the new DVD of the live performance by Dream Theater recording last march. I like John Petrucci but have not listened to much of DT's music, not my thing really. But holy cow, what a incredible cluster-frack of dizzying technical and musical virtuosity - these guys are all over the top, bass, keys, drums, and of course guitar. The vocalist has that YES, Geddy Lee thing going on too. Its mesmerizing to watch. the music is prog heavy metal or something, kind of a mix of Steve Vai-Yes-Rush and death metal. Don't know if I'll make it thru the whole 2+ hrs, certainly can't do it in one sitting cuz it makes my head spin too much. As a musician, I am amazed that they can remember all the stuff they have to do in each song, and most of them are like 10 min long. Practicing for 6 hrs a day helps for sure, but I have trouble remembering the 2nd verse of a song or where the bridge is half the time.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2014)

I find that too, when I'm playing someone else's songs.
The songs/riffs I come up with stays in my fingers no prob.
Does that make sense?

Haven't listened to DT since the early days. I'll 
have to check their fresher stuff out some day.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

He's definitely an awesome guitarist, but I also can't handle too much of him.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2014)

I think you have to hand in your Axe-Fx if you're not a die-hard Dream Theatre fan, right?  It sure seems that way some times! DT and Petrucci have been huge influences on the Fractal technology for quite some time now.

I was a BIG DT fan back in the Images & Words days when I was in high school. They were my Rush, maybe? My nerd rock? I kind of drifted away from them in my university years as I found Phish but have, in the last little while, come back and caught up on their catalog. There's a lot of amazing stuff they're doing now and it's become some of my favourite music to work to. Programming to a DT soundtrack is quite excellent.

I have no idea how most musicians do it -- even when I was in all0-original bands I had trouble remembering all the song bits and we were only doing 60 minute sets! I think writing it helps. Certainly playing it all the time helps. But mostly I think being absorbed in playing guitar and making music 100% of the time for your day job is what really helps. I have to cram my head full of all kinds of non-guitar stuff most of the days. My time and capacity for learning guitar stuff by wrote is really limited.

Plus, it helps if you're a amazingly talented -- and those DT guys are definitely that.

If you like the Petrucci sound there are some new IRs about to drop that'll make you a bit week in the knees. This guy, goes by the handle Clark Kent on the Fractal forum, has shot some seriously stellar Mesa V30 IRs that make dialing in those smooth, high-gain Mesa tones Petrucci rocks super easy. Got a preview taste of them a few weeks ago and their a DT fans dream IR collection.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Every member of Dream Theater is ultra-talented alright. No question about that. However, I find I tire quickly of the wall of flawless percission they are throwing out. It's just not in the spirit of rock & roll. :smile-new:


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2014)

Lincoln said:


> Every member of Dream Theater is ultra-talented alright. No question about that. However, I find I tire quickly of the wall of flawless percission they are throwing out. It's just not in the spirit of rock & roll. :smile-new:


Neither is making box-like, category-defining statements about how the music *needs* to sound to be rock & roll, now is it?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

iaresee said:


> Neither is making box-like, category-defining statements about how the music *needs* to sound to be rock & roll, now is it?


ok, wrong choice of words on my part.

Is there such a thing as being too good?


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2014)

Lincoln said:


> ok, wrong choice of words on my part.
> 
> Is there such a thing as being too good?


I'm just poking at you. I totally get what you're saying. Technical music is not for everyone and not for everyone in large doses.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

I have all of their CD's and some of their live DVDs and I love what they do. Their last CD was one of their best yet. I saw them here in Vancouver last year and it was one of the best concerts I've ever seen. They're obviously not main stream for mass consumption but I personally love their awesome musicianship and they write great songs too... I also admire their incredible work ethic - they have recorded and toured consistently for about 2 1/2 decades. HUGE fan here


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm not a big fan but always thought the Octavarium finale to be one of the most epic in rock.

[video=youtube;fFfeQgRcaEE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fFfeQgRcaEE[/video]


----------



## bluesmostly (Feb 10, 2006)

wow, that really is some finale pattste, great guitar crescendo. DT's musicianship is stunning. 

I look forward to those new IR's Ian. Isn't Petrucci on the Fractal site as one of their users?


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2014)

bluesmostly said:


> I look forward to those new IR's Ian. Isn't Petrucci on the Fractal site as one of their users?


Yea, if you like Mesa amps in to Mesa cabs these are really stellar. I've heard a rumour that John visits the site but neither Matt or Cliff will cop to it being true.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> ok, wrong choice of words on my part.
> 
> Is there such a thing as being too good?


Nope. 

Not that I have to worry about it. 

But to your question, YMMV.

I remember in the 80's seeing Metallica and Queensryche play a show together in Hamilton. QR were very like DT...Slick, well performed, faithful to the original. It was an amazing feat. Conversely, Metallica came out later, stumbling drunk, playing their songs way faster than the original, flubbing notes etc. While that may have been more "rock and roll", I felt disappointed by their lack of professionalism and frankly, self-indulgence. They put their own partying and perhaps their preference for even more aggressive sounding music ahead of the musical experience for the audience.
But again YMMV. Im sure others in the audience thought the QR show was boring and the Metallica show was all part of their charm.

Although many ppl want to hear the solo performed as originally recorded, I personally think its ok to veer off from the original recording, but not for sloppiness/laziness. Its ok if youre trying a different solo or something new you've been working on.
Otherwise keep the ad-lib shit for the big guitar solo in the middle of the show when everyone leaves the stage and wank to your hearts delight.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Diablo said:


> Nope.
> 
> Not that I have to worry about it.
> 
> ...


I think the original perfectionist was Frank Zappa. He took things to a whole new level, just amazing stuff. But like DT, he didn't really appeal to the masses. I keep wondering why. Too structured? Too perfect?
I own several DT CD's. I'm not a hater, just trying to understand why the band isn't a whole lot bigger in North America.

I totally agree with you that there is no excuse or place for lazy sloppy or drunk/high sloppy. Playing a new variation of a solo is often a good thing. Trying to play that solo in wrong key cause you don't know where you are on the neck......that's just bad.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Lincoln said:


> I think the original perfectionist was Frank Zappa. He took things to a whole new level, just amazing stuff. But like DT, he didn't really appeal to the masses. I keep wondering why. Too structured? Too perfect?
> I own several DT CD's. I'm not a hater, just trying to understand why the band isn't a whole lot bigger in North America.
> 
> I totally agree with you that there is no excuse or place for lazy sloppy or drunk/high sloppy. Playing a new variation of a solo is often a good thing. Trying to play that solo in wrong key cause you don't know where you are on the neck......that's just bad.


Dream theaters lack of popularity I think is partly timing, partly just the kind of music they play.
if they came out strong in the mid-80s they might have gotten really big, but they were a little late on the scene for the progressive metal crowd.
but also its partly the music they play...technical, progressive rock/metal just doesn't make the mainstream (ie chicks) as well as Bonjovi and Nickelback does.
Queensryche, Rush, Pink Floyd etc....you can count the girls at their shows on one hand. Its just the nature of the beast. they play for musicians not rock fans.
Any bar band that on a Saturday night that tries to play DT even if they do it well, will get shouts "play Mustang Sally!....taking care of Business!" etc. Its like selling premium scotch to ppl that want draught beer.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2014)

Lincoln said:


> I'm not a hater, just trying to understand why the band isn't a whole lot bigger in North America.


I think, like Rush, they have a good-sized fan base, but that technical rock music isn't generally appealing to the masses.


----------



## buzzy (May 28, 2011)

__________


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Dream theater is a musician's band, not the public's band.

I don't listen to them but kudos for actually getting paid enough to make it their day job.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

iaresee said:


> I think, like Rush, they have a good-sized fan base, but that technical rock music isn't generally appealing to the masses.


I think Rush is a bit more of a "people's" band. It's a matter of personal taste, but the songs make all the difference to me.

Dream Theatre can play their asses off, but the song writing loses my interest pretty quickly.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Milkman said:


> I think Rush is a bit more of a "people's" band. It's a matter of personal taste, but the songs make all the difference to me.
> 
> Dream Theatre can play their asses off, but the song writing loses my interest pretty quickly.


maybe a bit more, But the fact that a Rush audience is still 95% male, still says something IMO.

if I was ever going to have an affair, I think I'd have the perfect excuse to sneak away..."I'm going to the weekly Rush concert hon, don't wait up, prob be home around 3am". She d never go near the place to check up on me.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Diablo said:


> maybe a bit more, But the fact that a Rush audience is still 95% male, still says something IMO.
> 
> if I was ever going to have an affair, I think I'd have the perfect excuse to sneak away..."I'm going to the weekly Rush concert hon, don't wait up, prob be home around 3am". She d never go near the place to check up on me.


Males are people too, LOL.

Not that I judge artists based on this, but Rush also sells out arenas and scoccer stadiums around the world. That's some indication that they are more of a"people's band".


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

I wanted to like them but I remember only getting through 3 tracks of throbbing kick drum at 3000 bpm before I gave up.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2014)

Milkman said:


> Not that I judge artists based on this, but Rush also sells out arenas and scoccer stadiums around the world. That's some indication that they are more of a"people's band".


DT does this as well. I suspect they share a large portion of their fan bases. Seems to be a big thing for progrock in South America.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm sure they have their fan base, but honestly I just don't see them as a people's band. Rush shows are full of men, yes, but surely the music is more accessable and widely listened to than DT.

I honestly can't recall ever hearing a DT song on any mainstream radio show.

Again, I have nothing but respect for their chops and intellectual approach to music. It just seems much more like music for musicians.

Just my opinion of course.


----------

